# Coolant Back Flush??



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I searched this topic and got a great deal of info from the discussion. Here is the question. . .I know a radiator back flush will clean out the coolant system. I also know that the use of a garden hose flush system can leave tap water in the system. So 1) What is recommended to flush the system on our GOATS? This includes how and with what. I too believe in distilled water. 2) Replace with DEXCOOL and a rust inhibitor and lubricant?
Thanks in advance for your help.
UdnUdnGTO.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It really doesn't matter if you don't get ALL of it out. Just popping the lower radiator hose off and letting it drain will get most of it out.

This isn't any diffrent then an oil change, you get most of it and move on. Not worth the extra hastle to get every drop of old out when it won't make any difference.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Isn't there a drain valve at the bottom of the radiator? I swear I saw one.


----------

